# On-One Inbred slot dropout



## steppendirk (15. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich werde mir diesen Winter ein Stahl Starrbike aufbauen und bin mir bei ein paar Teilen noch nicht ganz sicher.

Hier mal die Partlist:





Gibts bei der Kurbel ne schöne Alternative?

Was haltet ihr von einem CNC-bike Laufradsatz:

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=5590&osCsid=7732de05385c50330ea294fb50e8da8e

Ich wollte so bei 9,5kg landen. Habe für ein wirklich leichtes Rad natürlich den falschen Rahmen gewählt, aber er gefällt mir von der Optik und fällt auf jeden Fall mehr auf als ein no-name Alu Rahmen.

Hier mal die ersten Bilder:

















Bin mal gespannt was ihr noch für Ideen habt.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Jaypeare (15. November 2009)

Schönes Projekt. Der Rahmen ist toll, wenn er nur ein bisschen leichter wäre.

Vielleicht solltest du aber noch ein paar Gramm Mehrgewicht im Aufbau in Kauf nehmen, falls das Rad nicht nur auf befestigten Wegen gefahren werden soll. Durch die fehlende Federung sind z.B. das Vorderrad, Vorbau und Lenker potentiell stärker belastet, da hätte ich bei den gewählten Parts Bedenken, wenn du nicht nur 60 Kilo wiegst. Der FF ist m.M.n. auch nur zum Posen auf der Waage geeignet, aber nicht um vernünftig damit zu fahren.

Einige deiner Gewichtsangaben kommen mir zudem ziemlich optimistisch vor.

In der Hoffnung, dass es dich nicht stört, hänge ich mich hier mal frech mit meinem aktuellen Projekt ein, weil ich mir auch noch die eine oder andere Anmerkung erhoffe. Nix für ungut. 

Rahmen:	Cotic Soul M	1950g	Herstellerangabe
Sattelstütze: Woodman 27,2x400	189g
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite TT	171g
Sattelklemme: Hope	51g
Bremsen: KCNC DB3 180/160	750g	ungekürzt
Adapter: KCNC	30g	
Steuersatz:	FunWorks N-Light	90g
Lenkerhörnchen: Procraft SL	61g
Umwerfer:	Shimano XT	137g	
Schaltwerk:	Sram X0	210g
Schalthebel, Züge:	Sram X0 Gripshift	198g	ungekürzt, ohne Hüllen
Kurbel, Blätter, Aluschrauben: 	Aerozine X12 FX	688g
Innenlager:	Aerozine	100g
Pedale:	Look Quartz	 260g
Griffe:	Procraft SL + Stopfen	23g
Flaschenhalter:	Procraft	40g
Lenker:	KCNC Darkside 600mm	133g
Vorbau:	Syntace F99 90mm	101g
Stopfen, Spacer:		20g
Gabel:	Manitou R7 Super	1530g	ungekürzt
Schnellspanner:	FunWorks Titan	49g
Kette:	Shimano XT	280g	
Kassette:	Shimano XT	270g	
Hinterrad:	Nope N-Light/FunWorks Atmosphere	 839g	inkl. Felgenband
Vorderrad:	Nope N-Light/FunWorks Atmosphere	 690g inkl. Felgenband 
Schläuche:	Michelin Latex	260g	Herstellerangabe
Reifen:	Schwalbe RR Evo 2.1/2.25	991g
Gesamt: 10111g

Alle Gewichte mit digitaler Küchenwaage ermittelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (15. November 2009)

Bei *dem* Rahmen solltest du nicht nur nach dem Gewicht der Teile, sondern auch *(oder vor allen Dingen)* nach der passenden Optik schauen.
Entweder viel / alles in silber (was zum Old Style passen wÃ¼rde) und sicher mehr auffallen wÃ¼rde, oder eben stringent in schwarz.
Vorbau den Syntace in poliert, SattelstÃ¼tze Tune, Lenker vielleicht in Rahmenfarbe pulvern lassen (ebenfalls Syntace?).
LaufrÃ¤der fÃ¼r 350,- â¬ kriegste auch schon bei Whizz Wheels, vielleicht etwas schwerer, dafÃ¼r stabiler.
Gabel: silberne Maxlight von Kinesis.

Ach ja, Thema Reifen: farblich gut die Michelin XCR Dry. Mit grauer LaufflÃ¤che. Da machst du weniger Kompromisse als bei den Schwalbe, die eh Ã¼berbewertet sind.

Die einzige *Komplettgruppe*, die farblich zur Schrift passen wÃ¼rde, wÃ¤re allerdings die 950er XTR.

Ansonsten, sehr schÃ¶ner Rahmen, guter Preis.


----------



## steppendirk (15. November 2009)

Hey, ist kein Thema!

Mein Aufbau wird eh lange dauern Unsere Teilewahl ist ja auch nicht ganz verschieden und bei dir dreht es sich ja auch um nen schönen englischen Stahlrahmen!

Den Furious Fred bin ich diesen Sommer gefahren. Für das was ich fahre hat er mir gereicht. Ich war wirklich überrascht, dass der Reifen auch an steilen Anstiegen noch genug Grip hatte.
Den RaceKing in 2,2 wollte ich aber auch mal versuchen.

Du verbaust ja eine Aerozine Kurbel. Wie bist du mit der zufrieden? Mich stöhren an der die Pedalgewindeeinsätze.

Bei welchen Teilen meinst du bin ich denn noch zu optimistisch?

Freu mich auf Bilder von deinem Aufbau.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## steppendirk (15. November 2009)

Hallo Christian,

Bei Whizz-Wheels gibts leider nur schwere Naben, oder halt gleich richtig teure. Ich bin selten im Schlamm unterwegs und denke das ich mit den Novatec ganz gut bedient wäre. Die FRM Felgen wäre gut, da ich ihr Tubless System mal testen möchte. Ich wiege 70kg und hoffe einfach mal das die FRM xmd 333 da nicht schon schlapp machen. Die FRM xmd 388 könnte ich mir aber auch vorstellen bei einem wertigeren Aufbau.

Zum Thema Farbe:
Ich wollte einen grünen Steuersatz und Sattelklemme verbauen. Die schnellspanner sind blau. Vll kommen auch noch ein paar orange Schrauben dran. Wollte eigentlich ein richtig buntes Rad aufbauen aber da muss ich erst schauen ob es passt.

Graue Michelins hab ich schon am Rennrad;-):


----------



## Jaypeare (15. November 2009)

steppendirk schrieb:


> Du verbaust ja eine Aerozine Kurbel. Wie bist du mit der zufrieden? Mich stöhren an der die Pedalgewindeeinsätze.



Ich habe noch eine alte ohne ALS, genauer gesagt 2 davon. Verarbeitung, Funktion, Steifigkeit und Schaltverhalten sind einwandfrei, Montage ist an sich kinderleicht. Die Klemmung des linken Kurbelarmes ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen, die löst sich gerne mal. Ich hab schon einmal während der Fahrt den Kurbelarm verloren . Schraubensicherung hilft aber.



steppendirk schrieb:


> Bei welchen Teilen meinst du bin ich denn noch zu optimistisch?



Schaltgriffe: Hab die Attack Drehgriffe an meinem Fully, Gewicht inkl. Züge und Nokon-Hüllen 290g. Hab aber vorhin übersehen, dass du die Züge weiter unten extra aufführst, also könnte das am Ende sogar etwas leichter werden als von dir veranschlagt. Mein Fehler.
Umwerfer: Hab hier nen älteren XT mit 137g und einen recht neuen LX mit über 170g.
Evtl. Kassette, siehe Gewicht meiner XT. Allerdings in 11-32, könnte also aufgrund der kleineren Ritzel passen.
Bei den Griffen musst du die Stopfen evtl. dazu nehmen, und die "einfachen" Look Quartz wiegen auch bissel mehr als 250g. Das sind jetzt aber wirklich Grammfeilschereien. 



steppendirk schrieb:


> Freu mich auf Bilder von deinem Aufbau.



Dito.

Schönes RR.


----------



## steppendirk (15. November 2009)

Alles klar 
Beim Rennrad habe ich auch gemerkt, dass man das ein oder andere Gramm vergisst. Naja, ich warte es einfach mal ab und wenns dann schwerer wird aber schön aussieht soll es mir egal sein!


----------



## msony (15. November 2009)

Sehr schön,wo hast du den Rahmen gekauft?


----------



## Jaypeare (15. November 2009)

Um sich wegen 100 Gramm mehr oder weniger aufzuregen ist das auch eindeutig das falsche Projekt. Meine Bikes sind auch grundsätzlich deutlich schwerer als vorher geplant, gut fahren tun sie sich trotzdem, und das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## steppendirk (15. November 2009)

msony, welchen Rahmen meinst du? Rennrad ist en alter Kinesis Rahmen, selber lackiert. MTB Rahmen wurde bei On-One.co.uk gekauft.


----------



## msony (15. November 2009)

Kann man bei on one problemlos bestellen?Geld überweisen?
Ich finde den Rahmen toll.Ich selber fahre ein NS Society.
Mein bike wiegt aktuell 10.8 Kilo.
Stell nachher mal ein Foto hoch.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppendirk (15. November 2009)

Ich hatte den Rahmen schon anfang Oktober vorbestellt. Habe deshalb recht lange warten müssen. Als die Rahmen dann aber am Freitag aus Taiwan in England angekommen sind ging der Versand nach Deutschland sehr schnell. War am Dienstag schon hier.

Denke also das man da keine Probleme hat.


----------



## msony (15. November 2009)

O.K. Danke schonmal,welche Rahmengrösse hast du?


----------



## steppendirk (15. November 2009)

18" Das Oberrohr ist recht lang, werde mit einer geraden Sattelstütze und nem kurzen Vorbau versuchen die Sitzposition meines alten Rades wieder zu bekommen. Bei nem 16" hätte ich eine 40er Stütze gebraucht die mir einfach zu lang ist.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. November 2009)

Schönes Projekt!

Dir scheint es ja auch um die Optik zu gehen, sonst hättest Du nicht solch einen schweren Rahmen gewählt.
In meinen Augen sehen die meisten aktuellen Kurbeln zu fett aus am schlanken Rahmen. Hatte zuerst eine XT, die war nicht optimal. Eine Aerozine habe ich am Ghost, da paßt sie. Die ist aber fast noch wuchtiger. Würde ich nicht an einen schlanken Stahlrahmen schrauben. Wegen ALS hingegen brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen, das hält schon.
Als Griffe würde ich eher die leichten Bontrager nehmen, die sind viel bequemer.
Statt des Ultraleicht-Alulenkers vielleicht doch Carbon? Ein FSA hat auch 600mm und ist ähnlich leicht.

Wenn Du noch Zeit hast, fände ich es richtig schön, die Muffen der Gabel im Grün des Rahmens zu lackieren. Die kann man entsprechend anmischen lassen.

Ca. 270g sind übrigens deutlich realistischer für die Look-Pedale. Die erste Generation war so leicht, da fliegt man aber viel zu schnell raus.


----------



## steppendirk (15. November 2009)

Hey Geisterfahrer, 
dein On-One hat mich erst auf die Firma gebracht! Der FSA ist ne gute Alternative, hab ihn bei HiBike fÃ¼r 60â¬ gefunden. KÃ¶nnte man cleanen und hÃ¤tte dann ne passende Optik wie Gabel und StÃ¼tze. Beim Vorbau habe ich zunÃ¤chst auch an einen Syntace F139 gedacht, vielleicht einen F99. Dann sollte es auf jeden Fall stabil genug werden.

Die schÃ¶nste Kurbel wÃ¤re wohl eine Middleburn... Man muss sich aber auch noch Potential lassen

schÃ¶nen Abend noch und schonmal danke fÃ¼r die VorschlÃ¤ge. Jetzt heiÃt es weiter sparen!


----------



## Don Trailo (24. November 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Schönes Projekt!
> .
> 
> Wenn Du noch Zeit hast, fände ich es richtig schön, die Muffen der Gabel im Grün des Rahmens zu lackieren. Die kann man entsprechend anmischen lassen.
> ...


 nicht die muffen sondern das carbon
 restliche parts in silber
 wirkt immer edel bei grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (24. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> nicht die muffen sondern das carbon
> restliche parts in silber



Das ist eine ausgezeichnete Idee...


----------



## steppendirk (24. November 2009)

Also, auf die Carbon-Optik steh ich. Find den Kontrast zwischen den Materialien sehr interessant.

Am Ende sollen auch Lenker, Gabel, Sattelstütze, Spacer und Schaltwerkskäfig die selbe Carbon-Struktur aufweisen.

Dieses We geht eine Bestellung raus, dann kommen:
Steuersatz in rot
Sattelklemme in rot
Syntace F139 Vorbau
Sram Attack Schaltgriffe
Look Quartz Carbon Pedale
und der FSA K-force

Da mir beim Lenker die Beschriftung überhaupt nicht gefällt, werd ich ihn abschleifen und vll mit passenden Grünen Akzenten lackieren.

Silber bei den Anbauteilen kommt bestimmt auch gut, aber ich bin da recht eingefahren auf Schwarz...

Habe noch eine neue Partlist gemacht. Bin schon gespannt wo die Gewichte der neuen Teile liegen.





Grüße und habt Geduld, der Aufbau wird noch länger dauern


----------



## kona86 (24. November 2009)

Ich würde mir keinen LRS von CNC holen... meiner war einfach total mies eingespeicht... kein Vergleich zu einem LRS von Felix


----------



## Jaypeare (24. November 2009)

Farblich abgesetzter Steuersatz + Sattelklemme könnte etwas verloren wirken. Dann nimm vlt. zumindest die Schnellspaner noch in rot, ggf. auch Kettenblattschrauben oder so, dass die roten Akzente "über das Rad verteilt" sind (musst ja nicht gleich so auf den Putz hauen wie ich mit meinen Naben und der Sattelstütze...).

Wenn du die Optik der Gabel mit poliertem Alu+Carbon aufgreifen willst, würde ich einen silbernen Vorbau vorschlagen (den F139 gabs doch auch mal in silber poliert oder?) + eine passende SaStü aus Carbon mit silberner Hardware, z.B. diese.

Je mehr silber du an anderen Stellen am Bike hast, umso weniger verloren wirkt am Ende die silberne Kurbel .


----------



## steppendirk (24. November 2009)

Der Laufradsatz wird auch das Letzte sein, dass ich mir kaufen werde.

Anforderungen sind ca. 1400gr und FRM oder NoTubes Felgen um das Tublesssystem zu nutzen. Brauche auch nicht die top Naben, da meine KM-Leistung recht bescheiden ist und ich auch nicht der größte Matsch-Heitzer bin.

Laufradsätze von Felix sind bestimmt klasse, aber ich glaube für mich zu teuer. Werde ihn wenn es so weit ist mal fragen, was ein Laufradsatz mit vergleichbarem Material bei ihm kosten würde.

Was haltet ihr denn von Actionsports?
Gibt es vielleicht in der Nähe von Aachen Läden die Laufradsätze aufbauen?

Gruß Dirk

@Jaypeare:
Stütze wird eine Zoulou Carbon, die hat einen silbernen Kopf.





Schnellspanner kann ich mir zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt die Bike-Hardest in Rot vorstellen. Zunächst kommen aber blaue Tune dran. Kettenblattschrauben werden vll Gold. Da wird sich aber am Ende zeigen ob Rote nicht vll besser passen würden.

Meine erste Idee war es Grün mit Orange zu kombinieren, da hier die Außwahl aber nicht wirklich gegeben ist / die Preise für orange Teile zu hoch sind, wirds jetzt doch anders.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Jaypeare (24. November 2009)

steppendirk schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr den von Actionsports?



Hatte schon mehrere LRS von denen, nie Probleme gehabt. Sicher nicht die allerbeste Aufbauqualität, die es gibt, aber solide.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. November 2009)

kona86 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir keinen LRS von CNC holen... meiner war einfach total mies eingespeicht... kein Vergleich zu einem LRS von Felix


 hoffentlich auch kostet auch doppelt so viel


----------



## Don Trailo (25. November 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Je mehr silber du an anderen Stellen am Bike hast, umso weniger verloren wirkt am Ende die silberne Kurbel .



sehe ich eben auch so , für mich gilt meistens die regel 
kurbel/vorbau/ stütze gleiche farbe
wirkt harmonisch
 das rote am grünen ......rahmen,da bin ich gespannt


----------



## steppendirk (28. November 2009)

So, um die Länge des Vorbaus zu bestimmen habe ich mal kurz was zusammen gesteckt.





Als Umwerfer werde ich mal einen Rennradumwerfer mit Carbonumlenkhebel testen. Der wird dann bei 110g landen. Obs mit 3-fach funktioniert wird sich dann zeigen.

Grüße Dirk


----------



## pfiffikus (28. November 2009)

steppendirk schrieb:


> So, um die Länge des Vorbaus zu bestimmen habe ich mal kurz was zusammen gesteckt.



und? was ist rausgekommen?

wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere ist das ein 18 zoll rahmen? plane ein ähnliches stahl/starrbike aufzubauen. nun die frage nach deiner größe/schrittlänge? bin ca 173 mit 82er schrittlänge. denke da müsste das 18zoll trotz des laaangen oberrohrs ganz gut passen. evtl. kurzer Vorbau...

schönes bike, was ist es denn jetz für ein LRS geworden? der von CNC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (28. November 2009)

...schick schick, bis auf die riesigen Scheiben. Ist die Gabel mit den großen Scheiben überhaupt zugelassen...


----------



## Don Trailo (28. November 2009)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...schick schick, bis auf die riesigen Scheiben. Ist die Gabel mit den großen Scheiben überhaupt zugelassen...



dachte bei 180.......


----------



## steppendirk (28. November 2009)

langsam langsam

Also, als Vorbaulänge werde ich einen 75mm Syntace F139 nehmen. Könnte zwar auch mit einem 90mm Vorbau funktionieren aber durch den etwas breiteren Lenker im Vergleich zum alten werde ich zunächst den kurzen Vorbau testen.

@Pfiffikus wir haben fast die selben Körperdaten. Denke das passt bei dir auch.

Laufradsatz ist von meinem Spaß-Hardtail. Warum ich mir damals so große Scheiben gekauft habe weiß ich heut auch nicht mehr, aber da ich hier auch auf 160 umsteigen möchte wird das mein Schlechtwetter-Laufradsatz. Sind Sun Singletrack Felgen und XT Naben, günstig und unzerstörbar.

Laufradsatz habe ich beschlossen wird die letzte Anschaffung für das Rad. Wenn es mir viel Spaß macht wird es wohl auf Actionsports Laufräder, Fun Works N-Light NoTubes ZTR Olympic disc hinauslaufen.

Bin aber für Vorschläge bis maximal 400Euro und unter 1400g dankbar.

Grüße Dirk


----------



## steppendirk (6. Dezember 2009)

So, weiter gehts:




Salsa LipLock 31g, Zoulou Carbon Sattelstütze 27,2x350 182g mir gefällt das Rot sehr gut am Rahmen




Funworks N-light ohne Kappe 89g leider ein etwas dunkleres Rot als die LipLock




Syntace F139 75mm 112g, FSA K-Force light 25,4x600 120g, S-Ram Attack 197g




Tune AC16 + 17 53g

Als nächstes heißt es jetzt Steuersatz einpressen und Rahmen für die Montage vorbereiten.

Schönen 2ten Advent
Dirk


----------



## msony (6. Dezember 2009)

weitermachen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Dezember 2009)

Das Cockpit hat große Ähnlichkeit mit meinem. Die häßlichen Decals auf dem Lenker bekommt man ganz gut mit 1000er Naßschleifpapier runter. Danach ein paar Schichten Klarlack drüber, und man sieht praktisch nicht, daß da jemand gebastelt hat.

Bei den vielen verschiedenen Farben bin ich gespannt. Technisch gefallen mir die Zutaten.


----------



## Jesus Freak (6. Dezember 2009)

steppendirk schrieb:


> langsam langsam
> 
> Also, als Vorbaulänge werde ich einen 75mm Syntace F139 nehmen. Könnte zwar auch mit einem 90mm Vorbau funktionieren aber durch den etwas breiteren Lenker im Vergleich zum alten werde ich zunächst den kurzen Vorbau testen.
> 
> ...



Vorschlag 

Wenn man die Decals mit 1200er Schleifpapier entfernt, kann man sich den Lack sparen und das Ding einfach polieren.


----------



## steppendirk (6. Dezember 2009)

Danke fürs Angebot.

Ich werde aber noch etwas warten müssen mit dieser Investition. Laufräder kommen erst im Frühjahr.

Auf das Zusammenspiel der verschiedenen Farben bin ich auch gespannt. Ich lasse mich überraschen


----------



## Jesus Freak (6. Dezember 2009)

Kein Angebot, nur ein Vorschlag 
Der LRS gehört nicht mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppendirk (6. Dezember 2009)

Ah, ok. Vielen Dank fürs Suchen!


----------



## msony (15. Dezember 2009)

Was macht dein Bike?


----------



## steppendirk (15. Dezember 2009)

Letztes WE war sehr voll, da ist nichts passiert. 
Werde am kommenden Wochenende den Steuersatz einpressen lassen und dann schonmal weiter zusammen stecken. Für mein Schaltwerk möchte ich einen Karbon Käfig bauen, dafür werden diese Woche Gewinde Inlays und der Bolzen gedreht. Über Weihnachten kann ich dann am Käfig schnitzen

Sonst gibt es nichts neues, da mein Stadtrad etwas Pflege und neue Teile brauchte.

Schön, dass es noch Interesse gibt


----------



## sjaeger (16. Dezember 2009)

Hi cool, 

den gleichen Rahmen hatte ich auch vorbestellt und schon als Winterrad im Einsatz.
Bei verlief der Aufbau allerdings deutlich weniger exklusiv und schneller.
Fährt sich klasse, hatte zunächst eine RC31 Starrgabel verbaut bin davon aber wieder abgekommen.

Hier gibt es Bilder von der Bei der Gründungsausfahrt des On*One Clubs oberes, unteres und mittleres Ermstal. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/reiner_kuenstle/4165721046/
Darauf wurde dann bei einem Glühwein angestoßen
http://www.flickr.com/photos/reiner_kuenstle/4165725964/in/photostream/


PS: Hält die Sattelstütze bei Dir? Mit Schnellspanner bei mir nur mit Carbonpaste. Das einzigste was am Anfang nervte.


----------



## exto (16. Dezember 2009)

Interessantes Projekt 

hab mir den geleichen Rahmen in grün und 20" bestellt. Der sollte im Laufe der Woche hier eintrudeln.

Allerdings wird sich der Aufbau deutlich unterscheiden 

Das Bike soll als Ersatz für meine 18 Jahre alte Racefeile dienen. Als bekennender Plastik und Schaltungsverächter (jedenfalls am "Leicht"-Bike), verzichte ich sowohl auf Carbonteile als auch auf Schaltkomponenten jeglicher Art.
Da ich mit dem Teil 24 Sthunden-Rennen fahren will, liegt die erste Priorität auf Problemlosigkeit.

Ich werd Teile verwenden, die schon ausgiebig an meinen anderen Bikes getestet und für gut befunden wurden:

Vorbau und Stütze von Syntace, Kurbeln werden 06er XT. Die Laufräder XT Naben mit Mavic 317 (konkurrenzlos günstig, nicht übermäßig leicht, aber unglaublich einfach zu warten). Die Bremsen werden 06er Juicy 7. Die hab ich auch schon unglaublich gequält und sie haben nie einen Mucks gemacht. Steuersatz un Sattelklemme gibt's von Hope: Wunderschön, bewährt und funktionell. Der einzige Kompromiss: Marzocchi Corsa LT. Die funktioniert tadellos, ist aber wirklich schwer. Weil sie so prima funktioniert und obendrein ins Farbkonzept passt (nur grün, silber und schwarz) bleibt sie halt.

Wie gesagt: Nur Teile, die bewiesen haben, dass sie was können. Getestet wird 

hier: 



und hier: 



Nur was die artgerechte Benutzung dieser Geräte übersteht, kommt an den Racer. Das mag ein bisschen übertrieben erscheinen, aber wenn man z.B. nach 20 Stunden Quälerei wegen eines Defektes aufgeben muss könnte das ugeahnte Konsequenzen für das Umfeld ergeben. Das kann ja keiner wollen


----------



## steppendirk (16. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen,

sjaeger, dein Rad sieht klasse aus. Jetzt seh ich das Rad auch mal aufgebaut, bei mir dauert das ja noch etwas. Ob die Sattelstütze hält kann ich dir deshalb auch noch nicht sagen.

exto, immer her mit den Fotos deines Aufbaus. Ich finde es immer schön Aufbauthreats zu lesen und da meiner etwas dauert, kann es ja nicht schaden hier noch einen anderen,  in eine etwas andere Richtung gehenden Aufbau zu sehen.

Viele Grüße Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (16. Dezember 2009)

Moin!

Welche Länge hat die On-One Gabel?

Robert


----------



## atx900 (16. Dezember 2009)

Zufrieden mit dem Ragley?

(Sollte es dem Neuaufbau weichen müssen, hätte ich evtl. Interesse am Rahmen...)


----------



## steppendirk (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Catsoft,

kann am Wochenende die Gabellänge messen. Ist auf jeden Fall etwas länger, da der Rahmen ja auch für 100mm Federweg ausgelegt ist.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## sjaeger (16. Dezember 2009)

steppendirk schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> sjaeger, dein Rad sieht klasse aus. ..
> 
> ...



Danke Dirk - Fotos mache ich mal. Wahrscheinlich erst im neuen Jahr da ich ab morgen weg bin. 
Bei den Parts ist bei bei eine Mischung aus bewährtem, was gerade rumliegt und was günstig war (Ursprüngliche Idee: Billiges Winterrad da einem für nichts zu Schade ist).

Bremse: Magura Louise BAT (Bilder zeigen ja Bad Urach...)
Schaltung: Shimano XT
Kurbelsatz: FSA V-Drive (bin kein FSA-Fan aber bei On-One für 60 Pfund!!)
Laufräder: Mavic 719 mit DT240, bzw. Magura Pro)
Gabel: Pace RC31 jetzt RC38 100 mm
Rest: günstige X-Tas-Y Parts und Race Face
Reifen: Nokian

Das Rad hat definitv das Potential zu einem guten Allrounder. Das Handling ist sehr gut!


----------



## steppendirk (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

hier die Gabellänge: 440mm vielleicht auch 435 von Ausfallendenmitte bis Konus. (War nicht so einfach zu peilen

War heut morgen beim Fahrradladen und habe mir den Steuersatz einpressen lassen und konnte jetzt einfach mal alles zusammen stecken.

Die Optik gefällt mir schon sehr gut. Zum Test der Scheibenbremsmontage habe ich die Scheiben auf meinen alten Laufradsatz montiert und diese dann verbaut. Dabei habe ich dann ein Problem festegestellt. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.
Werde am Montag auch eine E-Mail nach England schicken und hören was On-One dazu sagt.

Hier einmal der Stand der Dinge:









hier die angesprochenen Probleme:




es passt zwar so grade aber ich will nicht wissen was passiert wenn sich die scheibe ein wenig verbiegt.




passt auf keinen Fall, muss sogar die Scheibe leicht zur Seite drücken um den Adapter an diese Position zu bekommen. Die Nieten kommen auf keinen Fall vorbei:-(


Über eine Lösungsidee würde ich mich sehr freuen;-)

Wünsche noch einen schönen Samstag,
Gruß Dirk


----------



## msony (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde mal einen anderen Adapter testen,mein Formula Adapter sieht so aus ,als wenn er komplett plan an der Is Aufnahme deiner Gabel passen würde.


----------



## steppendirk (19. Dezember 2009)

Meinst du so einen? 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21903_Adapter-R1-160-mm---Auslaufmodell.html
Für 7 euro könnte ich mir den ja mal holen und ein wenig testen.


----------



## msony (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja,genau den meine ich.
Und ich habe einen Hope Adapter Nr."J" eingefrässt,der sieht so aus,als wenn er noch besser passen könnte.


----------



## steppendirk (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd mir den einfach mal nächste Woche besorgen und dann über Weihnachten schauen. Vielleicht baut auch die XT-Nabe etwas breiter und mit einem neuen Laufradsatz sieht es dann wieder anders aus.

Danke nsony für den Tip!


----------



## msony (19. Dezember 2009)

Kein Ding.
Eben,vielleicht siehts ja mit ner anderen Nabe besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab heute auch angefangen. Leider ist meine Cam kaputt, daher noch keine Bilder.

Bisher:

Sattelklemme: Hope (silber)
Steuersatz: Hope (silber)
Gabel: Marzocchi Corsa LT (komplett schwarz, Aufkleber entfernt)
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce (war der einzige in 105mm, den ich noch hatte, passt aber optisch nicht zu dem schlanken Rahmen. Mal seh'n...)
Lenker: Race Face Evolve XC Riser

Übrigens: Das Ragley muss nicht weichen  Für den Inbred - Platz im Keller hab ich ein Rocky Element verkauft. Fully Racebikes sind irgendwie nix für mich


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Dezember 2009)

steppendirk schrieb:


> Hier einmal der Stand der Dinge:



Sehr schön. Das sieht schon mal vielversprechend aus, wird bestimmt ein tolles Bike. 

Bei mir war heute dank ebay vorgezogene Bescherung:





Ist etwas schwärzer und deutlich schlanker als die Aerozine, passt somit deutlich besser ans Soul.


----------



## steppendirk (20. Dezember 2009)

Jaypeare, macht sich sehr gut die neue Kurbel!

Muss man bei einem neuen Rahmen auf jeden Fall das Innenlager nachschneiden und Fräsen?
Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die Kurbel montieren lassen soll oder es selber versuche?

Schönen 4ten Advent


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Dezember 2009)

Das Gewinde zu schneiden ist Aufgabe des Rahmenherstellers. Wenn das nicht ordentlich ist, wäre das für mich ein Grund, den Rahmen sofort zurückzugeben. Das findest du recht schnell heraus, wenn du das Lager montierst. Zumindest die ersten paar Umdrehungen sollte es sich leicht von Hand reinschrauben lassen.

Ob du planfräsen musst, hängt davon ab, ob noch Lackreste vorhanden sind. Das sieht man ja recht deutlich. Natürlich schadet es nicht, das zur Sicherheit trotzdem nochmal zu machen. Ich kann das auf dem Bild nicht wirklich gut erkennen, aber es sieht so aus, als sei die Stirnseite des Tretlagergehäuses lackiert? Dann solltest du auf jeden Fall fräsen.


----------



## steppendirk (20. Dezember 2009)

Also das Gewinde sieht gut aus, aber die Fläche ist mit lackiert. 
Dann werde ich die Kurbel bei meinem Händler kaufen und dort auch einbauen lassen. Steuersatz einpressen und 2cm Carbonspacer haben da 15 euro gekostet, da wird die Kurbel nicht viel teurer sein als bei Bike-Components und ich weiß, dass es ordentlich gemacht wird.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Dezember 2009)

Habe damals Brant angeschrieben, der meinte, man müsse nichts planfräsen oder nachschneiden. Und die Lagerschalen ließen sich wirklich unproblematisch ziemlich weit von Hand reinschrauben. Die Lackschicht ist auch bei weitem nicht so dick wie eine Pulverbeschichtung. Mit schnell sterbenden Lagern habe ich auch keine Probleme, insofern muß es wohl passen.


----------



## Felixxx (20. Dezember 2009)

Bei 'nem Stahlrahmen könnte genau an dieser Stelle das Lackentfernen auch kontraproduktiv sein...

Wenn's mein bike wäre - ich würd es so aufbauen, Felixxx 

Ob Du die Kurbel vom Händler Deines Vertrauens einbauen lässt oder selbst aktiv wirst, ist dann die nächste Entscheidung.


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Dezember 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Bei 'nem Stahlrahmen könnte genau an dieser Stelle das Lackentfernen auch kontraproduktiv sein...



Guter Einwurf. Mea culpa...

Lass es so .


----------



## exto (20. Dezember 2009)

Das Inbred ist sicher das zehnte Bike, dass ich aufbaue. Ich hab noch nie das Steuerrohr oder das Tretlagergehäuse Planfräsen lassen. Wenn der Rahmen nicht vergurkt ist, ist das meiner Meinung nach auch nicht nötig. Hatt immer prima hingehauen. Übrigens: Nicht nur Stahlrahmen korrodieren. Bei manchen Alulegierungen ist das auch problematisch. 

Zur "Vorbereitung" neuer Rahmen für den Tretlagereinbau benutze ich immer ein vergurktes Lager. Auf dem Gehäusegewinde ist oft Lacksprühnebel zu finden. Also wird daas Ganze mit dem legendären Klüber QuitschEx eingesprüht, das alte Lager (muss natürlich ein astreines Gewinde haben) einschrauben, alles wieder raus, schön reinigen, leicht aber sorgfältig fetten, entgültiges Lager rein, fertig...

... halt, doch nicht fertig: Spacer vergessen  Passiert mir immer wieder.

Wichtig ist bei Stahlrahmen der Einbau mit Fett, sonst besteht die Gefahr der Kontaktkorrosion. Ich hab mir erklären lassen, dass zwischen Alu und Stahl eine kleine Spannung induziert wird, die einen galvanischen Prozess in Gang setzt. Stimmt das so? Das Ergebnis lässt sich jedenfalls an meinem Stahl-Rennrad mit Alustütze sehr gut beobachten. Spart ein Paar Gramm Gewicht, weil ich keine Sattelklemme mehr brauche 

Also: Innenlager einbauen ist kinderleicht. Eine gute Gelegenheit, sich ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis zu gönnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (20. Dezember 2009)

Ein sauberer Aufbau bedeutet für mich automatisch nachfräsen. 
Fahren tut's auch ohne...


----------



## steppendirk (20. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die vielen Tips!

Ich werd mal sehen wie ich es mache. Vierkantlager hab ich schon ein paar eingebaut, da gabs bis jetzt keine Probleme, das waren aber auch nie neue Rahmen.


----------



## exto (20. Dezember 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ein sauberer Aufbau bedeutet für mich automatisch nachfräsen.
> Fahren tut's auch ohne...



Jetzt bin ich aber doch interessiert. Erzähl mal, warum? Speziell, weil wir grad dabei sind, warum bei Stahlrahmen?


----------



## sjaeger (20. Dezember 2009)

Bei meinem On-One vor zwei Wochen musste ich nichts nachfresen. Lager lief zunächst etwas schwergängig rein aber dann hat es doch gepasst.  Das mit dem alten Lager merk ich mir....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Dezember 2009)

Hab damals Brant angeschrieben, der meinte, es sei nicht nötig.
Lager ging locker rein, und über übermäßigen Lagerverschleiß kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren. Liegt aber vielleicht daran, daß ich ein Vierkantlager fahre.


----------



## steppendirk (23. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend,

heute habe ich den Formula Adapter getestet und der ging auch nicht schleiffrei, war aber schon besser als der Hope. Also ging es in den Keller und an die Feile. Habe von beiden Seiten etwas abgetragen und jetzt schleift es zumindest am Adapter nicht mehr. Die Scheibe schleift nun nur noch ganz leicht wenn der Sattel montiert ist.

In Sachen Bremse brennt mir noch eine Frage unter den Nägeln.
Ist das normal das die Bremse ein wenig leckt?
Hier mal ein Bild zur Verdeutlichung:



hier kommt es raus würde ich sagen:





Unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen noch Procraft Superlight Griffe 22g, SLX Kassette 11-28 227g, und der wohl schwerste Rocked Ron den es gibt (wenn ich dafür keine Panne mit ihm habe solls mir aber recht sein) 440g


Also euch noch ein *Frohes Fest* und *schöne Feiertage*!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (28. Dezember 2009)

@ exto: 

Das hat nichts mit Stahl an sich zu tun. 
Bis auf Titan sind nun mal alle Rahmen lackiert oder beschichtet. Prinzipiell können Lager nur dann spielfrei und gleichzeitig leichtgängig eingestellt werden, wenn die Lagersitze planparallel sind. Ungleichmäßige Lackschichten, z. B. an Steuerrohr und Innenlager führen fast zwangsläufig zu minimal verkippten Lagerpositionen. Wie stark, und ob sich das immer merklich auswirken muss, sei mal dahin gestellt. Fakt ist, man geht auf Nummer sicher, wenn die Lagersitze gefräst sind. Denn auch einen King Steuersatz kann man sonst kaputt bekommen bzw. verhindern, dass er ideal funktioniert. 

Gut laufen können die Komponenten auch ohne Fräsen, aber ein sauberer Aufbau ist das imho nicht....


----------



## steppendirk (8. Januar 2010)

Nabend,
kurzes Update:

Kurbel ist eingebaut. Rennradumwerfer ist dran, kÃ¶nnte sogar funktionieren. Muss im FrÃ¼hjahr dann getestet werden. Ich warte immer noch auf meinen Schaltwerksbolzen um den KÃ¤fig aus Carbon zu bauen... kÃ¶nnte vielleicht nÃ¤chste woche etwas geben.

Jetzt hab ich eine neue Spinnerei im Kopf was den Sattel angeht. Ich kÃ¶nnte morgen noch fÃ¼r 163â¬ einen Speedneedle Marathon bekommen oder sonst einen normalen/alcantara Speedneedle fÃ¼r 165â¬.
Jetzt meine Frage, bei einem Sitzknochenabstand von 100mm kann ich da den normalen fahren oder sollte ich am MTB eher den Marathon nehmen?

GruÃ Dirk


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (8. Januar 2010)

Es kommt vor allem auf den Sitzknochenabstand in deiner Fahrposition an.
Je gestreckter du sitz, desto enger sind die Knochen zusammen.
Wenn du z.B. bergab oder im Trail eher aufrecht sitzt solltest du eher den breiteren Sattel nehmen.
Aber wirklich genaues sagen kann man ohne Probefahrt eigentlich nie.
Ich würde einfach so lange rumprobieren bis du für dich den perfekten sattel gefunden hast - und der kommt dann einfach an jedes Rad dran.
Lieber etwas mehr Gewicht als Schmerzen...


----------



## steppendirk (16. Januar 2010)

So, es geht ein kleines bisschen weiter.

Ich habe mich heute mit einem Umlenkhebel für den Rennradumwerfer beschäftigt. Nachdem mir mein erster Versuchshebel gebrochen war, habe ich nun einen aus einer dickeren Alu Platte gebaut. Mit den Gripshift scheint es auch so schaltbar zu sein, dass alle drei Kettenblätter gefahren werden können.
Sollte es sich aber als nicht intuitiv schaltbar erweisen, dann werde ich wohl einen normalen MTB-Umwerfer verwenden.





Des Weiteren habe ich mir einen Tune Speedneedle Alcantara gegönnt. Eine erste Sitzprobe hat gezeigt, dass er zumindest nicht gleich zu Schmerzen führt.

So sieht es nun aus:




lustig ist, dass so wie es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist es 10kg wiegt. Fertig soll es ja aber bei 9,3kg landen.

Hier noch die aktuelle Teileliste:





Dazu auch noch eine Frage, welche leichte und um 30 kostende Kette fällt euch noch ein?

Schönes Wochenende
Gruß Dirk


----------



## pfiffikus (16. Januar 2010)

> lustig ist, dass so wie es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist es 10kg wiegt. Fertig soll es ja aber bei 9,3kg landen.



dann mach Helium in die Reifen und in den Rahmen!!!!

für ein Leichtgewicht ist dies eh der falsche Rahmen, aber das weißt du ja....
was wiegt denn eigentlich die Gabel? knappes kilo??
bis jetz schöner aufbau, persönlich gefallen mir die shimano-kurbeln nicht.


----------



## steppendirk (16. Januar 2010)

Natürlich ist mir klar, dass es der falsche Rahmen für ein Leichtbaurad ist. Die zur Zeit verbauten Laufräder sind halt so schwer, dass das Rad damit halb fertig fast ein Kilo mehr wiegt als es am Ende wiegen wird. Der Witz ist anscheinend nicht angekommen.

Klar hätte ich mit einem No-Name Carbon Rahmen ein leichteres Rad aufbauen können, vielleicht sogar günstiger aber die Räder sehen sehr oft sehr gleich aus. So hab ich für mein Empfinden ein leichtes einmaliges Rad.

Schönen Abend
Dirk

PS: Die Gabel wiegt ungekürzt 924g


----------



## Catsoft (16. Januar 2010)

Moin!

Ich finde das Projekt gut.  Ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht muss jeder selber entscheiden.

Robert


----------



## versus (17. Januar 2010)

steppendirk schrieb:


> ...Klar hätte ich mit einem No-Name Carbon Rahmen ein leichteres Rad aufbauen können, vielleicht sogar günstiger...



ein carbon rahmen, der billiger als ein inbred ist? den musst du mir mal zeigen 

ansonsten ein schönes rad!


----------



## steppendirk (17. Januar 2010)

Ich meinte damit einen zb 600â¬ Carbon Rahmen mit gÃ¼nstigeren Teilen dran. WÃ¼rde in Summe dann immer noch leichter.

Was ich wohl noch vorhabe ist meinen Alu-Rennradrahmen der mit gut 1800g auch eher zu den schweren gehÃ¶rt durch einen aus Carbon zu ersetzten und den dann mit einer schÃ¶nen Lackierung zu versehen. DafÃ¼r ist meine aktuelle Lackierung aber noch zu neu, als das ich mir die Arbeit nocheinmal mache.










Hab heute weiter zusammengebaut. Es wird langsam...


----------



## versus (18. Januar 2010)

steppendirk schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit einen zb 600 Carbon Rahmen mit günstigeren Teilen dran. Würde in Summe dann immer noch leichter.



ah ok, so rum 
das könnte durchaus hinkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (18. Januar 2010)

vielleicht steht es ja irgendwo schon, ich frag trotzdem nochmal.

Wenn du den Rahmen mit Schaltung fährst- warum hast du dir dann einen Slot Dropout gekauft? Wäre nicht die normale Version viel sinnvoller gewesen?

Der Hinterradausbau mit Schaltung ist bei den horizontalen Ausfallern ja doch bestimmt etwas fummelig...


----------



## Nafets190 (18. Januar 2010)

aboniert


----------



## eddy 1 (18. Januar 2010)

steppendirk schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit einen zb 600 Carbon Rahmen mit günstigeren Teilen dran. Würde in Summe dann immer noch leichter.
> 
> Was ich wohl noch vorhabe ist meinen Alu-Rennradrahmen der mit gut 1800g auch eher zu den schweren gehört durch einen aus Carbon zu ersetzten und den dann mit einer schönen Lackierung zu versehen. Dafür ist meine aktuelle Lackierung aber noch zu neu, als das ich mir die Arbeit nocheinmal mache.
> 
> ...



die Lackierung ist sehr geil gemacht !!!

aber warum den hinterbau in Grau ????

das sieht einwenig danach aus als hättest du den hinterbau mit der Dose nachlackiert

Hättest das grau ja nochmal in der Gabel aufnehmen können


----------



## steppendirk (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

das Rennrad ist komplett mit der Dose lackiert, nur die Muster sind mit einer Airbrush gemacht. Da ich die klassischen Rennradlackierungen mag war das Design hier vorgegeben. Anfangs hatte ich zwar auch noch an ein Stück Grau an der Gabel gedacht aber das hatte sich dann doch erledigt.
Ich habe mich an den Baum-Cycles Lackierungen orientiert:






Nun zur Frage warum Dropout und nicht normale Ausfallenden.
Das Problem das Hinterradausbaus habe ich mir auch schon gestellt. Da hoffe ich einfach, dass es nicht zu oft vorkommt. Da ich im Grunde ein kleiner Leichtbauer bin(warum sonst sollte man an einem alten Rennradumwerfer rumfeilen bis er zu einem MTB-Umwerfer wird), der für einen richtig teuren/leichten Rahmen aber zu geizig ist, habe ich den Slotdropout gewählt, um ihn später als Singlespeeder mit etwas mehr Federweg aufzubauen(vielleicht ein 2-3 Jahren). Singlespeed habe ich dieses Jahr an einem alten Stahlrahmen probiert und finde es richtig gut. 



Der Slotdropout lässt mir also die Möglichkeit offen, es auch mal als Singlespeed MTB zu testen.
Mit 22 sollte man ja noch ein paar Fahrradträume haben und da denke ich zum Beispiel an einen Van Nicholas Zion gecleaned und Teillackiert, die aktuellen Teile des On-One würden dem sicher auch gut stehen.

Wie ihr seht gibts noch viel zu tun, dafür muss aber erst noch fleißig weiter studiert werden

Ich wünsche einen schönen Abend
Dirk


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (19. Januar 2010)

Ja die Van Nicholas sind echt toll 
Dein Crossrad in braun sieht aber auch sehr gut aus. Auch selbst lackiert?
Ein Singlespeed oder vllt sogar Fixie aus nem alten Rahmen aufbauen reizt mich auch sehr. 
Auf Singlespeed-Crossrad bin ich da noch gar nicht gekommen. Echt super Idee.
Muss mal schauen, ob ich nen billiges/kostenloses Uralt-Rennrad finde...


----------



## steppendirk (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo Lorenz,
das Crossrad ist auch selber lackiert. Ich kann das nur empfehlen. Für so wenig Geld macht das Rad einfach sehr viel Spaß. Von den Bremsen darf man aber nicht zu viel erwarten, da muss ich doch immer recht vorrausschauend fahren


----------



## steppendirk (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo Mitlesen und Schreiber,
heute habe ich angefangen zusammen zu bauen.
Steuerbereich ist schon fertig:





Die Bremsleitungen werden als letztes noch abgelängt, dafür muss ich aber zum Händler. Die Aluspacer kommen auch noch weg.

Der Umwerfer funktioniert ohne Kette ganz gut. Ich hoffe das bleibt so.
Fürs Schaltwerk habe ich auch endlich ein paar Teile besorgt. Es fehlt nur noch der Bolzen...





Und so schauts zur Zeit aus:










Da für mich in zwei Wochen wieder Klausuren anstehen und die bis zum 7.4. dauern darf ich mir eigentlich keinen Kopf mehr ums Fahrrad machen.
Geplant ist an einem freien Vormittag das Schaltwerk zu basteln. Laufräder werde ich Anfang März bestellen(Fun Works N-Light NoTubes ZTR Alpine) und dann fehlt nur noch eine DuraAce 7900 Kette und das FRM Tubless Kit und ich kann Anfang April loslegen. 
Wird noch hart bis dahin zu warten...
Wundert euch also nicht wenns keine neuen Teile gibt.

Schönes Wochenende
Dirk


----------



## steppendirk (18. April 2010)

Da die Semesterferien jetzt endlich zuende sind und ich wieder mehr Zeit habe konnte ich dieses Wochenende das Rad montieren und das Schaltwerk bauen.

Hier die ersten Bilder:













Die erste Testfahrt hat es auch gut überstanden und die Schaltung funktioniert ganz gut. Ich muss mich noch ein wenig an die Drehgriffschalter gewöhnen aber sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner Bastelarbeit
Die Tubless montage war auch ganz einfach und man merkt wirklich einen Unterschied, zumindest kann man ihn sich gut einreden!

Jetzt müssen noch neue Pedale kommen und die Bremsleitungen gekürzt werden. Der Gabelschaft kann auch noch kürzer. Wenn das erledigt ist gibts schönere Bilder.

Noch schöne Touren bei dem tollen Wetter!
Gurß Dirk


----------



## Colt__Seavers (7. September 2010)

Sehr schönes Bike! Was mich aber wundert ist der kurze Käfig des DA Schaltwerks bei 3x9 mit MTB Kurbel und Kassette. Haut das hin? Das Dura Ace hat doch nur max 27 Zähne?
Ist doch ein 26er?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppendirk (7. September 2010)

Hallo Colt,

das Schaltwerk ist ein altes Ultegra. Den Käfig habe ich etwas länger gebaut als der Orginale kurze Rennradkäfig. So kann ich fast alle Gänge fahren. Eingestellt auf groß/groß stellt sicher, dass das Schaltwerk durch eine zu kurze Kette überdehnt wird. Bei klein/klein ist die Kette dann etwas zu lang aber das sollte man ja eh nicht fahren.
Durch eine vergrößerte Käfigspannung (die Bohrung der Federaufnahme ist etwas weiter gedreht als orginal) schlägt die Kette auch weniger auf ruppigen Abfahrten.

Die maximale Kassetten Größe für das Schaltwerk ist auch kein Problem. Ich würde Sagen, die Beschränkungen sind eher Richtwerte. Bei mir gehen die 28 Zähne der SLX ohne Probleme.

Freut mich das dir das Rad gefällt. Ich habe dieses Jahr leider nicht viel Zeit gefunden zu fahren aber die paar Touren haben immer Spaß gemacht!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Colt__Seavers (7. September 2010)

achso, du hast den Käfig noch länger gemacht. 28 Zähne sind natürlich kein Problem, aber ich dachte du würdest 32 fahren.

Ich hab jetzt vorn 48/36/26 und hinten 11-34. Da ist bei meinem 29er (längere Kettenstrebe) eine PC-951 ein Glied zu kurz.
Durhc die Alu-Röllchen machts auch mehr krach als mit den original x.9 teilen.


----------



## Nafets190 (28. September 2010)

tagtag.

Weiss jemand wo ich nen Inbred Slot Dropout mit V-Brake mount her bekomme?

Gruß
Stefam


----------



## steppendirk (28. September 2010)

Hey Stefan,

Schau doch mal im Bikemarkt? Sonst vielleicht E-bay UK oder schreib On-One mal ob die noch einen rumliegen haben?

Gruß Dirk


----------

